# Finally finished it!



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I think this is the longest I've ever taken to finish a painting. Anyway here it is. I'm keeping this one and I will probably get it framed. 

This will give you an idea of the size. I look so tired in this photo, only because I am.


Spoiler


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

it's so beautiful I love the deep reds!


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow that is huge, so how long did it take you to paint it? 

Got to tell you Terry you have an eye for color and know how to use it in your paintings, something I really struggle with. Congrats on a painting well done.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

That is amazing Terry! I am sure it was worth the effort! So special!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you Liz, Susan and Meli. Liz this took me about 3 weeks to finish. Usually my paintings take about 3 days. :wink: 

One of the critique comments I got from @WFMartin on Wet Canvas was that it is several paintings combined and has no central focal point. Like it could be cut up into 4 paintings each with it's one main subject. I totally agree with this observation because all along I have been struggling to figure out how to put a main focal point into this painting and finally gave up. :biggrin: But that's what learning is all about, figuring out what could have been done better and doing it better next time.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Terry I didn't know you were a munchkin! Very beautiful, I like the roses and really like the background.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks Dick, and yes I'm only 5 feet tall last I checked. The painting is a bit higher than I would normally put a painting because the television goes in front of it.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Wow, Terry, that turned out gorgeous :vs_love:


----------



## jules hilliard (Aug 13, 2015)

I like your painting as is. I personally don't see dividing it up. Although, you might consider adding highlight to the rose in the lower right. that would make it pop. Also just a little highlight to the other roses, (not much). Just for balance.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

The focal point over here where I'm looking from is quite obvious, the white spot in the upper left center. This painting stands quite strongly on its own merit.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you so much. I'm having bad day and this sure did cheer me up.


----------



## TonTon (Mar 4, 2016)

It's beautiful ,love the background colors too. 3 weeks wow , reminds me that I need to be more patient if I want better looking paintings lol.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

keep up the good work


----------



## adamtyler (Mar 28, 2016)

I like the bright cheery colors. It's a feel good painting. I think it's well done. Thanks.


----------

